# I got my Forum window decals !!



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh boy, I got the decals today. Now I need to get my car together so I can display them. I guess I could put them on the quarter windows now but only the mice will see them for a while....:lol:


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Got mine too...very nice! :cheers


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

same here...quite unexpected...
Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

silversport said:


> same here...quite unexpected...
> Bill


OK, I give up...... what decal?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> OK, I give up...... what decal?


3 1/2 X 6 1/2 self adhesive transfer.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Wonder why I haven't gotten any? :confused


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Wonder why I haven't gotten any? :confused


Since you are the "Super Moderator", maybe they are having a custom matching Silver set made for you.....:cheers

If not, maybe they mail them out alphabetically and your last name starts with Z :confused


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Too Many Projects said:


> Since you are the "Super Moderator", maybe they are having a custom matching Silver set made for you.....:cheers
> 
> If not, maybe they mail them out alphabetically and your last name starts with Z :confused


:lol::rofl::willy:


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

anybody got a pic of this decal on their car


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I will watch the mail to see if they come soon. Last name starts with "S"


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Do I get one????


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

xconcepts said:


> Do I get one????


Yeah, do we get one??


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I got mine!!!! Saving them for the new GTO.arty:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I believe the window stickers are sent to the paying Lifetime Preminum Members, those of us who didn't pay for the membership will not get a sticker, including myself.


----------

